# Sticky for spec list of all available batteries



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

I don't think you'd want a spreadsheet. Just a wiki page properly formatted that people can paste into a spreadsheet it they want.

You'll want to keep something like that up to date, so editing it should be as easy as possible. The biggest issue though would be pricing, as you don't want to highlight just one vendor, and things like shipping, customs, and taxes are very difficult to compare.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Here's the only list I really know about:
http://liionbms.com/php/cells.php

Haven't really seen a comprehensive list because most people aren't looking at all batteries.... they either look for high energy/low power, high power, low cost, high quality.... so their individual lists are only a portion of the available market.

Good luck with it though, I'll contribute if there's a nice way to upload PDF's.


----------



## kerrymann (Feb 17, 2011)

Ziggythewiz said:


> I don't think you'd want a spreadsheet. Just a wiki page properly formatted that people can paste into a spreadsheet it they want.
> 
> You'll want to keep something like that up to date, so editing it should be as easy as possible. The biggest issue though would be pricing, as you don't want to highlight just one vendor, and things like shipping, customs, and taxes are very difficult to compare.


Your right that the citing your sources for costs is the stickiest part as you don't want it to turn into advertising. I was thinking of a simple excel sheet that people could download and use either locally or making it a public google document. I don't think we should be having to update it that often (every couple of months at the most). 



frodus said:


> Here's the only list I really know about:
> http://liionbms.com/php/cells.php
> 
> Haven't really seen a comprehensive list because most people aren't looking at all batteries.... they either look for high energy/low power, high power, low cost, high quality.... so their individual lists are only a portion of the available market.
> ...


Yeah that is a good list to start from. Elithion has tons of info on their site, so much it can be hard to know what is on there. I remember trouble shooting a bad cell board and going through the site and was impressed on their level documentation as it gown down to the level of 'If you want to build your own board testing station first...."


I was thinking a spreadsheet for being able to sort by $/kw, wh/kg, etc. and that you would select the number of cells in series and parallel and a drop down for the cell and see the capabilities of a given pack design (peak amps, voltage, mass, wh, etc). At least that is the way I have mine set-up.


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

kerrymann said:


> I want a list of all the potential batteries that are out there in a spreadsheet.


Here is a spreadsheet I started a while ago.

Battery Comparison Spreadsheet

It doesn't have everything and some of what is there is no longer available or was never available. In particular I need to add the new CALB CA cells.


----------



## Elithion (Oct 6, 2009)

kerrymann said:


> I want a list of all the potential batteries that are out there.


I think that you really mean "cells", not "batteries". Batteries are made of individual cells.

Here is a quite up-to-date list of all Li-ion cells manufactured today.
It lists more than 100 cells from 40 manufacturers.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

*i thought you were talking technical specifications...*



kerrymann said:


> ...be able to subjectively evaluate new cells as they come on the market
> 
> one spreadsheet that will have the latest and greats cells and prices


But it appears that you are more interested in the price aspect-- wanting someone else to populate your shopping list?

Price is a highly subjective measure with too many variables and changes too frequently to try to build a world wide database that means anything. A technical specification listing would be quite stable and not suffer from the personal whims, opinions, and marketing games of "subjective" evaluation since it is based on objective evidence and data...trying to add price would just muck it up, but good luck with that.


----------



## EVEngineeer (Apr 11, 2012)

I started a wiki. Now you guys just have to fill it in http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81463


----------



## kerrymann (Feb 17, 2011)

dougingraham said:


> Here is a spreadsheet I started a while ago.
> 
> Battery Comparison Spreadsheet
> 
> It doesn't have everything and some of what is there is no longer available or was never available. In particular I need to add the new CALB CA cells.


That is a great list. Do you mind if I add some stuff to it from mine (including CAs) and repost here?



Elithion said:


> I think that you really mean "cells", not "batteries". Batteries are made of individual cells.
> 
> Here is a quite up-to-date list of all Li-ion cells manufactured today.
> It lists more than 100 cells from 40 manufacturers.


Yep you have very extensive list. Thx. I meant batteries. Some lithium comes as assembled modules and lead does still exist.  



kennybobby said:


> But it appears that you are more interested in the price aspect-- wanting someone else to populate your shopping list?


Nope. As I said I already have my own list but it's by not exhaustive. Figuring out what cells and how many is something we all go through and a great duplication of effort by every single person who builds a EV. I'm wanting to compile all of our data in one list that everyone can use. Price has to be on the list because it is just as an importance part of the selection as ah or discharge rate. You can have high power, long range, or low price. But you only get to pick two.  

The intent isn't a list that will give you price down to the penny, but rather something you can compare and budget withing 5-10%. If you are deciding between packs that are within 5% of each other in price then you should be getting real quotes and use factors like quality, customer service, how the pack fits in your project, etc to make your final selection.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Elithion said:


> Here is a quite up-to-date list of all Li-ion cells manufactured today.
> It lists more than 100 cells from 40 manufacturers.


Beat ya! 
see post #3 

I reference it all the time!


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

Elithion said:


> I think that you really mean "cells", not "batteries". Batteries are made of individual cells.
> 
> Here is a quite up-to-date list of all Li-ion cells manufactured today.
> It lists more than 100 cells from 40 manufacturers.


Elithion,

Your list is missing K2 Energy 73AH Power Battery.

http://www.k2battery.com/battery-packs.html


----------



## Elithion (Oct 6, 2009)

GeoMetric said:


> Your list is missing K2 Energy 73AH Power Battery.


That is a list of _cells_, not batteries. The K2 73AH is a battery: a package that contains a number of cells within it. There are no batteries in that list, just cells. Thanks, though: I should consider starting to add certain batteries as well.


----------



## EVEngineeer (Apr 11, 2012)

GeoMetric said:


> Elithion,
> 
> Your list is missing K2 Energy 73AH Power Battery.
> 
> http://www.k2battery.com/battery-packs.html


If you would like to help out everyone on the forum, you could help by updating the link http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81463 that i started the other day


----------



## headwaycoral (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi , we are headway lifepo4 battery ,i am not sure how to pose here . if you are interested , pls feel free to send me email , i will send the detail specifications to you . my email is [email protected]


----------



## kerrymann (Feb 17, 2011)

I combined mine with Doug's and put it here for all to use:

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showpost.php?p=337146&postcount=11

I still think a stickey would be a better place for it but that is up to the mods to say.


----------

